# Malinois puppy with an overbite



## lulu88 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi All, 

I'm just about to purchase a malinois puppy (~9 weeks) from a breeder, but at the last health check at the vet it was found the puppy has a severe overbite (type II malocclusion). I read that this was pretty common in GSDs and usually when seen at such a young age the lower jaw usually catches up and their bite turns out fine. Does anyone have experience with this in mals?


----------



## Ronnie_mal (Aug 16, 2021)

From seeing some apbt pups, I would say that it doesn't change. If a pup has a scissor bite then it stays the same throughout their whole lives


----------

